# Another Newbee ..sorry. 2Q : AR or Lakes .Kings/Repton/DESS Wellington??



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi

We are moving over to Dubai and are coming over for 10 days in April to find house/schools..

Q1 Kings or Repton? 1st Choices so far currently filling in forms - or other schools?
Q2 Arabian Ranches or Lakes ???

Sorry Finally - any Rental agents / websites that you can recommend? (sorry that was 3 Q ..) 

Thanks V much

Donna


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving over to Dubai and are coming over for 10 days in April to find house/schools..
> 
> ...


3. Website = dubizzle.com
But most ads on the website are by agents


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving over to Dubai and are coming over for 10 days in April to find house/schools..
> 
> ...


Hi Donna,
It's all such a personal thing. Both Arabian Ranches and Lakes are good family areas with great facilities and a real family feel. Your best bet is to look at a selection of villas in each and go with your instincts.
Same with schools. Both Repton and Kings have good reputations, but you will always get a mix of opinions. I do know of a couple of mums who have moved their children to Kings recently and their kids *love* it. Again, visit both and go with how you feel.
As to agents. Haha. Not so easy to be partisan! Most are pretty useless. Not willing to show you round a good selection of properties, and do the absolute minimum. I used Better Homes because I _thought_ they were one of the best, but I was sadly disappointed. Next time, I will use Smith and Ken, because I genuinely think they are a cut above any others - they just didn't have anything on their books in my lowly price-bracket this time round 
Good luck!
Whoops! Didn't spot the DESS and Wellington bit! Can't say I know much about DESS. I have met the Head at Wellington and really liked her, and the school is friendly and welcoming. I'm aware of some 'issues' with some GEMS schools recently - Wellington being one - but think they are GEMS issues rather than the schools themselves. Hope that doesn't just confuse you!

Anna
StageAbility


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Anna, much appreciated, Yes think you are right in that you need to go and see what feels right at the time - think it depends on which school my son gets into - Think I am hoping for Kings... (is Lakes or AR nearer to Kings??) 
Made a few mistakes on the house front when we moved here to Cyprus, so hopefully we have learned (the hard way!) and will choose the right house this time around , we will just be leasing a property, so does Smith & Ken do rentals - I will have a look..

Thanks again, there are so many questions that you want answers for when moving to another country , it's impossible !!

Donna x


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Just had a look at your website - this would also be something Daniel would be interested in, he does a simular thing here in Cyprus its called Helen O'Grady and he went to only a few Stagecoach classes before we moved, so all going well I will see if there is any places available nearer the time! 
x


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Oh Just had a look at your website - this would also be something Daniel would be interested in, he does a simular thing here in Cyprus its called Helen O'Grady and he went to only a few Stagecoach classes before we moved, so all going well I will see if there is any places available nearer the time!
> x


Hi again Donna,
Lakes is a lot closer to Kings than AR is.
Smith and Ken do rentals too, so give them a call.
I ran my own highly popular and successful Stagecoach schools in the UK before coming out here!! 
Where did Daniel go? Mine were in Haywards Heath in Sussex. Still going strong under the new Principal there.

StageAbility


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh OK , The Ranches are our No.1 choice (on paper) at the moment, is the school run to Kings possible from there?
Daniel went to Stagecoach in Letchworth, Herts . . he is definately an actor already!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Oh OK , The Ranches are our No.1 choice (on paper) at the moment, is the school run to Kings possible from there?
> Daniel went to Stagecoach in Letchworth, Herts . . he is definately an actor already!


I'm sure families at AR do have children at Kings. It seems that right now people do schools runs in all directions, either because they can't get into the one of their choice, which is closer to where they've chosen to live, or they make the decision to go with school of choice and community of choice, and put up with the travelling. I think most schools run buses to and from most communities (although they pick up at the crack of dawn! Be prepared for a VERY early start to the school day!!)
I'm assuming JESS at AR has a waiting list? It's got a good reputation, but I think it's virtually impossible to get in to.

StageAbility


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

oh ... would like to know that forum? 
Yes I think JESS as AR has 40+ on a waitiong list just for his year... so was not going to even bother!! , we start quite quite early here in cyprus leaving the house at 7.10 to get to school for 7.50...


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

donnasb said:


> oh ... would like to know that forum?
> Yes I think JESS as AR has 40+ on a waitiong list just for his year... so was not going to even bother!! , we start quite quite early here in cyprus leaving the house at 7.10 to get to school for 7.50...


As said before due to the reputation JESS has it is near impossible to get in unless you are fortunate enough to have a child in a year group where there is space.


----------



## svetlania (Dec 9, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving over to Dubai and are coming over for 10 days in April to find house/schools..
> 
> ...


Hi Donna. Kings and Repton are both good schools. I would also look at Regent if I were you. Have 2 children who go there and both are very happy. The school has a very international feel much like Dubai. Teachers and management are very accommodating to children's needs and genuinely care. Because it's not such a huge school as maybe Repton, we as parents really feel like our children get personalised attention. 


Agents..hmm...try Betterhomes. we use them to find our place.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

svetlania said:


> Hi Donna. Kings and Repton are both good schools. I would also look at Regent if I were you. Have 2 children who go there and both are very happy. The school has a very international feel much like Dubai. Teachers and management are very accommodating to children's needs and genuinely care. Because it's not such a huge school as maybe Repton, we as parents really feel like our children get personalised attention.
> 
> 
> Agents..hmm...try Betterhomes. we use them to find our place.


Hi thanks, we are overe in Dubai now having a look we have not visited Regents but have so far seen Greenfield Community School, DBS and WIS, and we are also going to see DIA ... we have looked at the Green Community West for housing but are going to see The Lakes/Springs and Meadows tomorrow... where are you based and are you happy?

I think we have looked at the Betterhomes website, I will have a look again.

Thanks again for your advice


----------



## svetlania (Dec 9, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Hi thanks, we are overe in Dubai now having a look we have not visited Regents but have so far seen Greenfield Community School, DBS and WIS, and we are also going to see DIA ... we have looked at the Green Community West for housing but are going to see The Lakes/Springs and Meadows tomorrow... where are you based and are you happy?
> 
> I think we have looked at the Betterhomes website, I will have a look again.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice


We're based in Greens, minutes drive to Regent and Media City where DH works. 
Lovin' here...amenities are good and you'll meet lots of expats also. BTW, coffee...anyone???


----------

